# Just one more toy....... Catalina / Stella / Saltiga !!



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

Got the big trip coming up soon and need one more heavy duty reel to complete the aresenal !!!! Will be jigging and poppering for the GT and Doggie Tunas and other wee beasties !!!!

Those with the Catalinas have you had a chance to put it through its paces yet ..... pros / cons......

Has anyone used / own / played or rubbed there bodies up and down on the Stella 10000/20000 or the Saltiga Expedition / GT / Dogfight

Anyone heard of the Ryobi Safari as a cheaper alternative... an unusual choice but could be the dark outsider...

Ive got the twinpower 8000 HG....... but if that should go down....... then I'm looking for back up....

Woppie

PS this will be a stinky trip


----------



## Dave73 (Dec 3, 2006)

Hey Woppie,

If you want a cheap alternative you should consider the Shimano Sphero's 14000. You can also get an upgrade kit, extra bearing and drag quite cheaply, I also got the Stella handle on top of that. Should serve you well as backup.

The Catalina is very similar in size, weight and spool capacity to the Twinpower, so no point getting the same again with a different badge.

The Stella v's Saltiga debate is a personal choice. Consider spool capacity (if chasing doggies) or retrieve rate (for GT's)

However if your heaviest rod your taking is the Godzilla, I really wouldn't bother with a $1000 reel. :?

And you thought you'd finished shopping :lol: :lol:

Cheers Dave


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

Hey Dave

I was expecting a post from you........

I could take the spinfisher as back up.............. I could put that on the jigging stick...............

So do you reckon the zillas a bit too soft on the tip................ or just a bit too soft for the application.... I mean you might be right but I would love to see one of these break from a fish - cos I reckon it would be pretty hard... or are those Carpenter Rods (popping) just a different class..

As for shopping - what with the dollar etc etc... though I might just be able to sneak another one in there......

But dont get me on the well new reel - I'll need a new rod to back it up........... hey an idea

A saltist O Head and a nitro to match............. oh oh !!!!!

Woppie

Hey what about a Cloey trip wed / thurs...


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

Hey Dick, haven't challenged the Catalina yet (coupla rats), but it feels the biz. I like the purposeful nature of it - no antireverse, manual bail arm, nice big handle. I can't wait to get the Jigwrex properly bent and really test the reel.

I reckon go the Ryobi though... see if they'll throw in a whipper snipper for a dapper snapper like you.


----------



## polylureosis (Jul 24, 2006)

Get yourself a Stella you know you want too.

just like this one....

viewtopic.php?f=6&t=11474


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

Hey Poly - please dont tempt me with the shiny pretty things...... hadnt considered the 8000 size.....

Hey Dave SBD - re the Ryobi - any thoughts or have you heard... I know they make the cheapest drills etc aswell as the door jams in my apt... but its a reel Ive heard mentioned in the popping circles...

Or is it just for dapper snapper rappers that go like the clappers ?

Woppie


----------



## rawprawn (Aug 31, 2005)

I have a very old Ryobi reel at home. I'll take a pic and post when I get home so you can drool over it :wink:


----------



## Dave73 (Dec 3, 2006)

lets just say I have spent 40 minutes breaking this down for you,

and lost the post when submitting it! :?  

Drop round next week and we will go thru GT and Doggie gear.

Dave


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

Mmmm kind of maybe makes sense with sticking with what you know... what with prices at the moment on the USD..... I could go with another Twin Power or try the Catalina.. roughly the same price.

Or go up to a mid size/ price Saltiga...... or have a look at the Expedition at the top end......

Or pop over to Daves and have a drool at his stuff....

Woppie


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

Lazybugger - i dare not - as my wife would want to wear it - anyhow not looking to go MAD on the $$s.


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

Maaaate ... not sure if I would qualify for the pimp status for that kind of bling..........I'd have to wear my jeans low.. when some under pants.... and where a bandana on the yak to qualify..


----------



## Dave73 (Dec 3, 2006)

Woppie,

Have you considered a spare spool for your twinpower? Spooled up ready to go it will save plenty of time re rigging! Are you thinking getting geared up and prepared for this one trip only? Or compromising on the trip with something you will use again closer to home?

Basically I see you will encounter problems effectively casting and working poppers if your no 1 rod is the Godzilla. It's a great rod, but not an ideal GT rod because it is too soft in the tip to cast and work the lures. If you hooked up on a decent GT or Doggie, you could do alright with it as long as it wasn't too big or too nasty an area.

I have a friend who goes on Nomad trips 3 or 4 times a year. He is using 130lb braid and the heaviest Carpenter popper rods and is still getting dusted by GT's. Still, he is only targeting big GT's.

The Godzilla will happily cast a 135 Halco roosta popper well, but that is a small gt popper, and the max that rod will do. 
If you buy a big stickbait (not the soft plastic, large GT swimbait) or a big popper like a Halco190 Haymaker and try and cast and retrieve it, you will see what I mean.

Multiply that times 300 hundred casts, and you will wish you had a purpose popper rod.

If doggies are around and of any size you will need a good reel. Do you know what time of month and moon you are going? Doggies are best around the full and particularly new moon. Check with your guide, and if you're expecting to find some, could be worth being prepared, like a good strong jig rod, and a reel with a big spool capacity and quality drag&#8230;cause it will be spinning fast!

Plenty of guys use 8000 twinpowers (50 braid) for inshore lighter GT stuff.
The 8000 Stella is a few notches above that, and for me is the ultimate reel.
I probably wouldn't go chasing big doggies with it though!

I will find out what the concensus of the Spheros 14000 (with upgrade) is for doggies. I know it has proven itself on big GT's. A cheaper GT rod (heavy) to go with that could be the new Shimano GT Special. Could be easier on your budget and leave some $'s for selection of jigs, spare braid, asst lures and upgraded hooks etc.

I still have all mine brand new as they never got used due to cancelling Fiji in January.

Sounds like yours will be a great trip! Think you need someone to come along and carry your gear, tie bimini's, rig up etc&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;

Cheers Dave


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

Hey DAve

Thanks for the big info bro.. I hear what your saying. bearing in mind this is a surf trip !!! but I'll be having one of the tenders to take out with a skipper /I dont think I'll be doing the full on expense thing if i can help it on the rods / reels !!

Kind of make do with what Ive got ..... thats the Zilla , MMEsh, and the Nitro Viper... so one Popper / HBs (Zilla + Twin power) Jigging ( MMESH - Reel ?) and light sports / placcies / bucktails (Branzino + Viper).......

I do have some big stick baits... 190 mm Gillies and have chucked them out with a heavy Ugly stick that was quite short... but I'll take your advice and go the mid size Roosters !!!

So as a back up if the Twinpower Gets stuffed ???!!!!! I do have the Pen SS or Bait Runner 450... but i just cant see these as a viable alternative.. constantly poppering / jigging... hence the lower end of the nice reels..........

No not sue of the moon phases etc - but could work it out...

In all honesty I think the fishing will be opportunistic ie see whats in the local area... but for sure we will be moored of reefs / islands .. as thats where the surf is..... so I'm sure thats where GT lives etc etc

Hey why dont you let me use all your gear... just to make sure it works !!! I'l even send you some pics... this is the GT I caught on Daves Rod !!! The doggie and his jig... the wahoo that bit through your leader............ :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Hey and just one more thing - what does your buddy pay for the Nomad trips ?????? Either he's super minted or they are not as exxy as I thought they were....... 4K for the week - excluding flights to Cairns.......

Save up your pennies and lets try and do that next year.......

Woppie


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

I just realised Ive got a great rod thats a Wilson.. its shortish... maybe 8ft.. and its strong as and pretty rigid i think its the MT440 (?) and its an over head reel that I changed some of the runners on to use as a spin too.. it casts a metal slug a mile !!! Rated to to 15kg I think.... its glass....... pretty tough........ might be a bit un conventional but could do the job... will have a play with it soon..

Woppie


----------



## Dave73 (Dec 3, 2006)

wopfish said:


> Hey and just one more thing - what does your buddy pay for the Nomad trips ?????? Either he's super minted or they are not as exxy as I thought they were....... 4K for the week - excluding flights to Cairns.......


No he is minted :shock: 
Nomad aren't cheap, I don't think you could do a trip for 4k. I think their Ultimate Adventure packages are around $7k!?

Start saving your pennies!



wopfish said:


> Hey why dont you let me use all your gear... just to make sure it works !!! I'l even send you some pics... this is the GT I caught on Daves Rod !!! The doggie and his jig... the wahoo that bit through your leader............


Thanks for the offer!!! I'll actually consider it, if I'm not using the gear it could get used. 
Maybe we create a fishing tackle syndicate, whereby top gear is in the kitty, so when we go away for a trip we don't have to fork out for something we use only once. Don't think the tackle industry would like it though.


----------



## chrissy (Jul 7, 2007)

Get the new stella,hasnt even come into the country yet and want for some time. :lol:


----------



## Raumati (May 22, 2006)

Shimano have a spheros 18000 out this year and Daiwa's new opus bull is getting good reports over here on decent sized fish.
I'm looking at one of those Fin Nor spinning reels on ebay, built like brick sh*thouses.


----------



## water_baby (Oct 26, 2005)

stellllllllaaaaaaaa...

or van staal 8)


----------



## jaredluke (Nov 23, 2007)

Go the Stella 20 000 or the Van Staal, both are good looking reels and both are to notch.


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

Hey Guys

I was trying to work out a cheaper alternative maybe he bottom end of the exxy gear... but if you will me on a bit and have a whip round to help me out !!!! then I'll be happy to oblige....

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## beefs (Jan 30, 2006)

One a random note I had a dream last night that they made a stella 50000 and it could take one point something kilometres of PE20 line...think i've gone tackle crazy.

More serious now...Stella 10000 Woppie - got mine for $AUS640 delivered...you can't beat that. Oh hang on thats when I was getting around 0.89c for the dollar. So change that to 0.93c and you can beat that - $AUS613 in fact - and thats to your door!

Do it, Do it - johnny red neat....Do it. :lol:


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

Beefs HAHAHAHA you've got it bad bro... I was thinking the same after listening to my self help tape last night dozing off thinking I dont need another reel - every thing is perfect as it is... then i woke up rolled over and went to ebay,com and searched all night for some bargains.. then onto some cheap Komodo Poppers from USA more than twice the price here !!!!

Yes its a disease!!!!

Although I did see a guy poppering with a bait runner and another dude going at it with a ten foot beach rod....

Have you put your reel to test yet mate !!!!

Woppie


----------



## beefs (Jan 30, 2006)

wopfish said:


> Beefs HAHAHAHA you've got it bad bro... I was thinking the same after listening to my self help tape last night dozing off thinking I dont need another reel - every thing is perfect as it is... then i woke up rolled over and went to ebay,com and searched all night for some bargains.. then onto some cheap Komodo Poppers from USA more than twice the price here !!!!
> 
> Yes its a disease!!!!
> 
> ...


It certainly is a disease Woppie :lol: My goal for this 19 days of work is to not buy one thing off the net (well just one, I need some line) but geez - its tough!

How were the fellas poppering with the bait runner and beach rod going? Don't whisper that out loud on the GT forums..."heil...you MUST be able cast a minimum of 60m and the stella spools, pfff there is more expensive options and lures - unless its over $60 I refuse to use it, not to mention braid...130lb just isn't enough!"...what a bunch of w...wow look over there. :lol:

Don't ask me about the reel - I get conniptions every time I go to the letterbox and it aint there...it's still inside the 10-14 day delivery time though so hanging in tight


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

Hey Beefs..... you must get a kiddy lock on that ebay site then !!!!

They guy landed a reasonable size fish - not big but maybe 8- 10kg..............didnt see the guy with the beach rod.. but was a japanese chap.. who posted a trip report and said it didnt matter that much except for he adapted his technique a bit.. i must say that when I was in Samoa last year i walked out on the reef and was chucking a big popper miles out... when i say big it was a stickbait at 190 mm not sure of the weight but at least 150 gs......... and this was either with a Ugly stick or a modified Wilson over head converted for a spin with a bigger guide.....

So it can be done... I think.....

I also forgot you have not got the reel yet... did they give you a tracking number?????? So at least you can see where its at.. ie left the supplier,,, at the airport... customs etc... all the guiys Ive dealt with from ebay supply a tracking number ???

Wopie


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

heres Travis's dream tonight....

herro mr beefs.

we have your reel. you please pay more money for shipping? you send us dollars lots or we turn your reel into chop suey..

you ordered a shimano right? ahh no we run out of stella so we send you sienna, its all the same. velly good reel you catch lots big fish. OK we ship to you now. yes it will only take 10 days maybe more. now send lots money..

regards. mr tackle shop man

:shock: :shock: :shock:


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

Hey - I wouldnt f*ck with anyone called Mr Beefs - just in case.......


----------



## beefs (Jan 30, 2006)

Davey G said:


> heres Travis's dream tonight....
> 
> herro mr beefs.
> 
> ...


:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

Look what Ive Just won on ebay !!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Great price too !!!!!!!! WooooHoooooo - not too big for the yak - built like a brick sh*t house - NOICE !!!!


----------



## fishinswing (May 15, 2006)

Top reel, you will not have any problems with one of those. Regularly used to catch big kingies while jigging.


----------



## spooled1 (Sep 16, 2005)

Awesome reel ***,

Before you take it on the yak, make sure you give all water penetration points a thick glob of inox.

With 107 parts, the Z4500 has about 30-50 more parts than most other spin reels and could be a big job to self service if it gets salted. Best to send it to Daiwa for the annuals.

I've been on the Stella/ Saltiga pre purchase wagon for a while and for the yak, I'm still too scared to commit because they are so technically complex. If I had the $$$, rock or stinkboat, I wouldn't hesitate to buy. On the yak???? Its a big investment purely because of the immersion factor.

Still, they are bloody brilliant reels and hopefully it serves you well.

Here's the schematic:

http://www.mikesreelrepair.com/schemati ... &start=600


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

Hey Spooled

Thanks for the schematics and the advice - I hear you bro - but Ive also got to say dont be shy of getting what you want and using it for its purpose !!! I use a camera for my living and the small bag i take out with and the contents in it are worth a new family car... but I dont worry about it too much - hey If I did I would never get any great shots.. so it defeats the purpose. In fact the reason why I bought this reel was because I know (within reason) I can dunk it and abuse it a little and it will still deliver (i hope). Ive had for the last six months a Certate and a Branzino and these have seen a good bashing on the fish fronts and several immersions..... a bit of a hot steam and a good dry out with a squirt of Innox and they come up working great !!!! So I'll use it on most of my trips...... I dont care if it gets immersed because I have a feeling its not going to matter too much - maybe a service every 12 months.....

Regards

Woppie


----------



## breamboy (Nov 2, 2005)

Go the saltiga 6500 exp beautiful reel one of the best iv ever owned, got mine spooled with 80lb braid for when i go up nort for chasing sailfish, small marlin, dollys, and big GT.
And the rod of choice is a Carpenter-long reef 88 http://www.nomadsportfishing.com.au/nsa ... p_rods.htm
and the back up is a shimano T-Curve GT Special which for the price is bloody excellent.

cheers
Tim


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

Hey Breamboy

Yup the Exp was also one that i was dreaming about... but I do want to use the reel on the yak and thought the 4500 would be a bit more suited. But Ive played with one and they sure feel solid... so have you got to use yours in anger yet !!!!!! How about the carpenter rod !!!

Woppie


----------



## breamboy (Nov 2, 2005)

The rod is excellent, so much power and you can really lean into a big fish without having "am i gonna break it" in the back of your mine and the T-cure, for the price is great.
Have had any problems with the reel yet only used a handful of times since i got it, but it has plenty of balls and plenty of drag power.

cheers
tim


----------

